
Starbucks' iPhone barcode app easily scammed by screengrab - hoag
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/09/starbucks_insecure/
======
yock
There's an Android app that provides the barcode, but it has an optional
feature to secure it with a PIN. The Android app isn't an official app from
Starbucks either.

------
thinkcomp
FaceCash (<http://www.facecash.com>) solves this.

